# Bow Trainer



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Bow Trainer

Located in Cooperstown, ND Scott Lindemann partnered with the physical therapist who designed the concept of the bow trainer. They spent a year redesigning and engineering the proto-type and received a U.S. patent for the product in January, 2012.
Known as the Bow Trainer™, this unique training tool provides the ability for archers to obtain better accuracy and improve their form while increasing their strength and stamina. The Bow Trainer™ can be used by any archer of any age regardless of their level of experience which really makes this a wonderful training tool.
It is sometimes difficult for many to continue shooting their bow in the off season due to work or weather. The Bow Trainer™ makes it convenient and allow you to do it in the comfort of your home while watching tv or listening to the stereo. Allowing you to keep up your strength and stamina or increase it while making yourself more accurate come hunting season.
The Bow Trainer™ comes with a user manual and I found the online program to be very helpful. I am excited to have this and be able to work on my strength and stamina during the winter months.
Made from quality materials and several years of design and engineering the Bow Trainer™ would make a great addition to youth archery clubs and even to club shooting. 
Specifications for the Bow Trainer™ are:
Length: 36"
Weight: 1.2 lbs.
Tube diameter: 1.125"
Draw resistance: simulates a full range, up to 130 lbs.
Overall, I have noticed my shooting to be getting better slowly as I use my Bow Trainer™ and look forward to getting better during these cold days of winter.


The Bow-Arm Resistance Trainer provides resistance for your bow arm by creating a downward pull creating a resistance; “that smoothly increases as the band stretches, helping build muscles specific to the shoulder, along with the supporting musculature of the shoulder blade and the core musculature of the trunk.” So, when that time comes to grab your bow you will know with confidence you will not only be stronger and have stamina to hold the draw longer but will have better accuracy.
For more information and training program visit: www.Bow-Trainer.com 


Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

